# Complete newbie question - what would you install



## Ukyank (Feb 7, 2017)

The reason for venturing onto this forum & this post. I am getting crowns put on my chimneys soon & while the guy is there I decided that I would like to take at least some initial steps to getting one of my fireplaces operational. Primarily will be doing the initial step of installing a new stainless steel flu as I currently have an unlined brick masonry one. I’m trying to research options as best I can

If you had a blank slate to get a fireplace in operation what route would you go?


Rundown of what’s there, future uses & other possibly pertinent info:

Location: 2nd floor family room

Northeast climate

There is currently a natural gas line run to the fireplace.

Would likely see use a couple of times a week in the evening

Not necessary as a heating source, but am not opposed to some heat generation; most definitely do not want anything that would equate to a heat net loss.  Would choose aesthetics over heat given the choice (in the case of gas).

If it matters, primary current heat in the home is hot water radiators.

I’m not against wood, but respect the ease of use that comes with gas.

Current fireplace dimensions are 30” width x 18” depth x 34” height. Will likely end up being a bit smaller as it will need firebrick or something of the like installed over the current brick masonry.

No damper. Approximately 34’ from fireplace to opening of chimney; straight shot.

Cost is secondary, but I don't want to go crazy either

One big question:  If I am installing a new chimney liner, is there any difference between one that would be used for gas vs wood. (think flexible stainless steel with a pull down roof damper at the top – or should I consider something else?).
I do know that direct vent gas systems require a unique liner which would obviously negate any other option if I went that route.
Since this will be step 1, it will decide future options.


Sorry to the total newb questions but I want to figure this out before the chimney guy comes in a couple of weeks & don’t want to go through the effort & expense of installing something I will regret.

Lastly, not interested in a wood stove of any sort.

Thanks!


----------



## begreen (Feb 7, 2017)

Maybe install a nice looking gas freestanding stove in the fireplace? Some are good heaters and have a nice flame. 
http://jotul.com/us/products/gas-stoves/jøtul-gf-300-dv-ipi-allagashsb


----------



## webby3650 (Feb 7, 2017)

I have a Mendota direct-vent gas insert. We love it! I've done everything in this fireplace from open fires, wood insert, ventless gas log, to this insert. It's awesome, we couldn't be happier with it!


----------



## begreen (Feb 7, 2017)

webby3650 said:


> I have a Mendota direct-vent gas insert. We love it! I've done everything in this fireplace from open fires, wood insert, ventless gas log, to this insert. It's awesome, we couldn't be happier with it!


Looks great. Two fireplaces and two stoves? You have a veritable fire palace.


----------



## webby3650 (Feb 7, 2017)

begreen said:


> Looks great. Two fireplaces and two stoves? You have a veritable fire palace.


1 fireplace and 2 stoves. I just haven't updated my signature.


----------



## webby3650 (Feb 8, 2017)

If you go with a direct vent gas insert you can skip the expensive SS liner. It only needs 3" or possibly 4" aluminum liners. 

Unless you go with an insert, you will have a net lose of heat. An open fireplace will produce some radiant heat, but all the while sucking a few hundred cubic feet of conditioned air a minute out of the house.


----------



## Ukyank (Feb 8, 2017)

webby3650 said:


> I have a Mendota direct-vent gas insert. We love it!





webby3650 said:


> If you go with a direct vent gas insert you can skip the expensive SS liner. It only needs 3" or possibly 4" aluminum liners.
> 
> Unless you go with an insert, you will have a net lose of heat. An open fireplace will produce some radiant heat, but all the while sucking a few hundred cubic feet of conditioned air a minute out of the house.



Thanks everyone. I think I'm going to go with the Mendota 'Chelsea' because it nearly perfectly fits the opening. 

Although the manual only covers a single rigid liner; Mendota replied that one 3" (intake) & one 4" (exhaust) flex aluminum liner will work. Is there an adapter or something to connect to the insert? (There only appears to be a single exhaust hole coming out)


----------



## webby3650 (Feb 8, 2017)

Ukyank said:


> Thanks everyone. I think I'm going to go with the Mendota 'Chelsea' because it nearly perfectly fits the opening.
> 
> Although the manual only covers a single rigid liner; Mendota replied that one 3" (intake) & one 4" (exhaust) flex aluminum liner will work. Is there an adapter or something to connect to the insert? (There only appears to be a single exhaust hole coming out)


There should be a 3" intake and a 4" exhaust. Mine has had a take off for each.


----------

